# Lefty am Rocky!



## wilson (28. Dezember 2009)

Nun sind die Lefty Gabeln ab 2010 ja endlich auch für Standartsteuersatzmasse erhältlich. Damit ergibt sich die attraktive Option mein Element mit der besten Gabel der Welt auszustatten. Hat sich damit hier auch schon Einer auseinandergesetzt? Welches Modell würde sich anbieten? Z.B. http://www.cannondale.com/suspension/09/lefty_speed_carbon_SL_with_Fox_RLC.pdf? Wie sieht es aus mit Einbauhöhe und Rahmenkompatibilität (Element geht ja nur bis 100mm). Weiss einer, wo man die Gabeln und Naben online beziehen könnte?


----------



## Jako (28. Dezember 2009)

wilson schrieb:


> .....mit der besten Gabel der Welt


   .....und der häßlichsten !!! ich würde sowas nicht an mein rocky schrauben, auch wenn sie ohne frage gut ist, aber das ist eine häßliche german answer auch..... :kotz: gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow.Zero (28. Dezember 2009)

Kauf dir lieber irgendsone Dreckschleuder wo du die dann hinmachen kannst.


----------



## Trailblizz (28. Dezember 2009)

Da kann die Lefty so gut sein, wie sie will: ein CD-Teil an einem Rocky ist definitiv ein No-go.


----------



## blaubaer (28. Dezember 2009)

wilson schrieb:


> mit der besten Gabel der Welt auszustatten.


 


Jako schrieb:


> .....und der häßlichsten !!! ich würde sowas nicht an mein rocky schrauben, auch wenn sie ohne frage gut ist, aber das ist eine häßliche german answer auch..... :kotz: gruß jako


 


Flow.Zero schrieb:


> Kauf dir lieber irgendsone Dreckschleuder wo du die dann hinmachen kannst.


 


Trailblizz schrieb:


> Da kann die Lefty so gut sein, wie sie will: ein CD-Teil an einem Rocky ist definitiv ein No-go.


 
 da wurde schon alles erwähnt ...




 Rocky und Cd mischen


----------



## Sonnesteiber (28. Dezember 2009)

warte doch lieber,bis projekt simon beendet ist und eine lefty simon draußen ist,als wenns schon eine hässliche lefty sein muss,würde ich die weiterentwickelte version nutzen


----------



## wilson (28. Dezember 2009)

Mann, was seid ihr für eine engstirnige Bande .


----------



## wilson (28. Dezember 2009)

Das Innenleben der Lefty ist übrigens von Fox, wie meine jetzige Gabel. Bleibt also alles beim Alten!


----------



## Flow.Zero (28. Dezember 2009)

Und? Deswegen ghört ne lefty noch lang nicht ans rocky.


----------



## wilson (28. Dezember 2009)

Doppelpost


----------



## wilson (28. Dezember 2009)

Klar. Aber ausser "sieht ******** aus" (was Ansichtssache ist) habe ich dafür bisher noch kein stichhaltiges Argument gehört. Ein solches wäre z.B. die Einbauhöhe, die mit der Element Geometrie nicht zu vereinbaren ist. Hat jemand inhaltlich etwas Wertvolles beizutragen?

Edit. Der Look ist mir egal. Ebenso, ob es nun "erlaubt" ist, CD und RM zu kombinieren. Ich brauch mein Bike zum biken und daher ist es die Funktion, die zählt und da kann eine Fox Gabel eben nicht mit einer Lefty mithalten. Sag ich aus Erfahrung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Dezember 2009)

Oh Gott, RM Fahrer scheinen noch größere Nazis zu sein als Liteville Fahrer.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. Dezember 2009)

ich find die leftys bis auf die anfängliche optik nicht schlecht. leider gibts die ja "nur" bis 140mm...


----------



## Flow.Zero (28. Dezember 2009)

Musste meinem Unmut mal freien lauf lassen und dir meine persönliche meinung dazu sagen. kannst ja machen wie du das willst.


----------



## Fabeymer (28. Dezember 2009)

Also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen: wenn es eine 160mm-Lefty gäbe und ich sie mir leisten könnte, dann wäre die ruckzuck an meinem Slayer. 

Ich würde es an deiner Stelle wagen, mir gefallen die Leftys!


----------



## canon33 (28. Dezember 2009)

hi da stim ich dir voll kommen zu a_ussehen_ist egal es mus _fusionieren ich würde sie dran machen das mus ja dir gefalen & nicht den anderen 
 

PS da bin ich genau so mir ist das wurst was andere sagen mir mus es gefalen
_


----------



## bestmove (29. Dezember 2009)

wilson schrieb:


> ...
> Mein nächstes wird übrigens ein Top Fuel (ob Carbon oder Alu weiss ich noch nicht). Bin heute grad mit einem neuen Madone aus dem lokalen Bikegeschäft rausmarschiert. Man kann von Trek halten was man will, aber die machen zur Zeit einfach Spitzenräder.



Am besten du schraubst die Lefty gleich ans Fuel  dann brauchst du uns mit solchen Themen nicht unnötig aufregen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson (29. Dezember 2009)

bestmove schrieb:


> Am besten du schraubst die Lefty gleich ans Fuel  dann brauchst du uns mit solchen Themen nicht unnötig aufregen



Nur nicht aufregen, um Himmels willen!


----------



## Nofaith (29. Dezember 2009)

Das grösste Problem seh ich im Bereich des Steuerrohrs, glaub nicht dass das Element für die einseitige Belastung im Lenkkopfbereich ausgelegt ist.

Der Rest ist halt Geschmacksache, davon sollte man sich nicht entmutigen lassen. Jeder 2te schreit "no Rockshox" am RM, aber X.9 oder X.0 fahren, ist der gleiche Konzern, alles Käse m.M. nach. Mir muss mein Bike gefallen, Spass machen es zu fahren und keinem anderen.


----------



## wilson (29. Dezember 2009)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Das grösste Problem seh ich im Bereich des Steuerrohrs, glaub nicht dass das Element für die einseitige Belastung im Lenkkopfbereich ausgelegt ist.
> 
> Der Rest ist halt Geschmacksache, davon sollte man sich nicht entmutigen lassen. Jeder 2te schreit "no Rockshox" am RM, aber X.9 oder X.0 fahren, ist der gleiche Konzern, alles Käse m.M. nach. Mir muss mein Bike gefallen, Spass machen es zu fahren und keinem anderen.



Danke. Sehe ich auch so. Ist lächerlich die Diskussion. Eine Fox ist OK, aber eine Lefty (mit der Technik von Fox) dann wiederum nicht. Ich würde nichts sagen, wenn RM seine eigenen Gabeln produzieren täte...

Ich sehe nebst der asymmetrischen Belastung auf das Steuerrohr auch ein Problem bei der Bauhöhe der Gabel. Habs natürlich nicht ausgemessen , aber die dürfte höher sein als bei der Fox 100mm und dann wären alle Garantieansprüche flöten.


----------



## gobo (29. Dezember 2009)

nee ist das geil hier


----------



## All-Mountain (30. Dezember 2009)

Also ich meine auch, dass "keine CD-Gabel ans Rocky" ziemlicher Blödsinn ist. Wem die Optik zusagt und wenn die technischen Daten passen, warum nicht.

Gewicht? Säääähr interessant...

Performace? Bin noch keine gefahren, aber wenn Wilson schreibt die wäre besser als ne Fox, hört sich das schon mal gut an.

Optik? Über Geschmack kann man sich ja bekanntlich streiten, aber ein Hinkucker sind Leftys allemal...

Kräfteeinleitung? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das tatsächlich so kritisch ist. Die CD's müßten dann ja richtige Panzersteuerrohre haben. Außerdem würden dann die übrigen Bike-Hersteller sehr schnell einen Haftungsausschluß für Lefty-Gabeln in die AGB's aufnehmen.

Einbauhöhe? Für das Element definitiv ein KO-Kriterium. Mit einer 140mm Gabel erlöschen nicht nur die Garantieansprüche, man versaut sich auch die Geometrie des Bikes.

Maximale Discgröße 185mm? Für mich persönlich das Ko-Kriterium, denn eine 140mm Gabel will ich AM-Bereich einsetzen, und da fahre ich eine 200er Scheibe vorne.

Meint Fazit:
Interessant. Ich werde auf jeden Fall genau beobachten wie sich CD als Gabelanbieter so weiterentickelt.

*Edit:* ich seh grad, dass Wilson auf ein Lefty-Modell mit 110mm verlinkt hat. Mein Post hatte sich auf die in der aktuellen MB getesteten Lefty Max W/PBR mit 140mm bezogen


----------



## Jako (30. Dezember 2009)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Performace? Bin noch keine gefahren, aber wenn Wilson schreibt die wäre besser als ne Fox, hört sich das schon mal gut an.
> 
> Optik? Über Geschmack kann man sich ja bekanntlich streiten, aber ein Hinkucker sind Leftys allemal...



...ich bin sie schon gefahren, das ansprechverhalten ist echt wahnsinn! genauso wie bei einer german answer.... aber die optik! ich möchte keine fahren, wenn dann nur an einem CD - aber ich wechsle das lager nicht!
 im 100mm bereich für forstautobahnen gibt es wohl nichts besseres als eine german answer.... aber auch diese gabel fällt bei mir optisch durch. 

für mich ist die technik von lefty und german answer der "logisch" richtige weg - aber optisch eben unmöglich! außerdem finde ich das jammern über entsprechende gabeln von fox, MZ oder RS - jammern auf hohem niveau, man erinner sich mal an die ersten manitous usw.......  gruß jacko


----------



## wilson (31. Dezember 2009)

Natürlich hat die Lefty auch Nachteile. Man braucht spezielle Naben und kann das Vorderrad nur mit Innensechskant abmontieren (zum Schlauch- und Reifenwechsel ist das aber logischerweise nicht nötig). Wenn man das Bike auf dem Autodach transportieren will, braucht es spezielle Adapter. Ebenso zum Zentrieren des Vorderrades.


----------



## rockyoernie (1. Januar 2010)

hi zusammen 
bei mir gab es auch mal eine zeit wo ich mit nem cd fremd gefahren bin  
mein händler hatte mich zu nem raven überredet mit lefty.. 
das bike ging schon mächtig ab und war dabei noch schweine leicht ..
aber nach dem mir 3 rahmen unterm arsch zerbrochen sind hab ich von cd ein jekyll bekommen und schwubdiwub war ich wieder bei rocky  weil jekyll geht überhaupt garnit und ich hab nit mal die farbe bekommen die ich wollte.

finde aber schon das leftys sehr gut gehen sollten aber da bleiben wo sie hin gehören ..in einem cd .. in ein tomac bike gehört ja schließlich auch nur ne manitou rein !


----------



## Cuberius (1. Januar 2010)

Ein guter Freund von mir stand mal auf CD und hat aus der Zeit noch ein Jekyll mit ner Lefty. Das Ansprechverhalten ist, wie Jako schon sagte, echt Hammer. Dazu leicht und sehr steif. Vom Prinzip her wie ein Federbein am Auto, daher auch nur ein Tauch-/Standrohr.
Mir persönlich sagt die Lefty aber auch nicht zu. Mir fehlt da einfach die rechte Seite. Damit kann ich mich einfach nicht anfreunden.
Und ich meine, CD an einem Rocky ist absoluter Stilbruch. Stellt euch Wade mal auf nem CD vor.


----------



## ares1000 (2. Juli 2016)

Hallo in die Runde, 

ich buddel den Ast mal aus weil ich selbst gerade überlege eine Lefty an mein 2008er RM Element zu bauen.
Hat der angedachte Lefty Umbau dieses Threads denn dann letztendlich statt gefunden? Gibt es Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

